# New to Aquariums! Is this a good amount of fish and will they all get along?



## Joe Moulding (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello,

I am completely new to aquariums but I really want to get into it and I have done as much research as I possibly can (while I saved up for it). I have researched cleaning, feeding, aquarium set up and which fish get along with which and I think I have decided what tank I wanted to get and which fish I wanted to keep. In the relatively tall 64 Litre tank I will keep:

3x Angelfish
5x Gourami
2x Zebra Nerite Snails

(I chose these fish as I have been told they are easy to look after and they are very colourful and interesting).


I tried to compromise as much as possible. I was thinking about tetras but I didn’t want to squeeze too many into the tank. With the 64L tank and these fish, do you guys think they will have adequate room? The tank will have 2-3mm plain gravel and mostly plastic plants (with the exception of a couple of moss balls) and a few ornaments. The tank will of course have a good filter and a good tropical heater. I plan to clean the tank once a week with a gravel cleaner, brush and do a 20% water change. I am hoping that the snails will help clean the tank as well .

I think that kinda sums everything up, all I am asking really is if any of you pros have any tips, tricks or whether I should reduce the number of fish? (Although I really want to have an as vibrant tank as possible). Or if anyone has any tips on cleaning tropical tanks or feeding the fish that would also be great. Thanks for reading!

-Joe


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Joe & welcome to the forum 

I'm going to tag some of our other regulars to give you some advice as I don't have any experience with the particular fish you mention - @LinznMilly @George Duke-Cohan

I think I'm right in saying that a 64L tank would be too small for angels though I'm afraid.

In the meantime here are some useful posts for you to look at on how to set up your tank:
Fishkeeping Basics
The Nitrogen Cycle


----------



## bunnygeek (Jul 24, 2018)

Welcome! I agree that a 64 litre is going to be too small for the fish you're thinking of I'm afraid.

Angelfish get really quite big and you'd need more like over 180-200 litres for them.

Do you know what species of Gourami you were thinking of? Keeping them in groups can be tricky, especially in a smaller tank, as males are territorial. Some species are worse than others and some species will get too big for a 64 litre.

Definitely have a good read about the nitrogen cycle too.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Joe Moulding said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am completely new to aquariums but I really want to get into it and I have done as much research as I possibly can (while I saved up for it). I have researched cleaning, feeding, aquarium set up and which fish get along with which and I think I have decided what tank I wanted to get and which fish I wanted to keep. In the relatively tall 64 Litre tank I will keep:
> 
> ...


Hi. Welcome to the forum.

Angels get to about 6" when adult. They do need tall tanks as opposed to long, but as the others have said, 64ltrs is too small for them. You'd be talking 150ltr minimum.

A trio of Honey Gourami might be doable, and a larger group of Sparkling Gourami is certainly possible. Alternatively, a single male Dwarf Gourami with a shoal of Harlequin Rasbora could be an option.

Hope that helps - and please do check out those links.


----------

